# BMQ to fully qualified Private?



## noreaga808 (25 Feb 2005)

I know it'll vary person to person but I need some feedback of how long it took some of you to complete your initial training to becoming a fully qualified Private. I'm going for Infantry so some feedback from you Riflemen would be great. I just assumed that all your courses would follow each other immediately until I found out about PAT Platoon on this site. I hope I don't end up in there for very long if I do have to wait between courses.


----------



## who980 (25 Feb 2005)

Are you referring to a Private (Trained), or a QL3 qualified Private?   Im not sure what the course load is like for the infantry, but depending on the amount of courses they have running through and the amount of people waiting to go on course, it could be pretty quick, or it could take a few months (I beleive in some other threads it was stated that there are quite a few people waiting to go on their Infantry QL3 courses?).  As for Private (Trained) status, (one chevron), you need to have served at least 2.5 years to be elegible.

Ryan


----------



## Tpr.Orange (25 Feb 2005)

first off ... reg force or reserve?


----------



## noreaga808 (25 Feb 2005)

This is in regards to Reg Force. I was talking about a Private(Trained). I was under the impression that you were a single chevron Private once you complete your MOC training. Excuse my ignorance but what's the difference between a "QL3" and a "Trained" Private? 

"As for Private (Trained) status, (one chevron), you need to have served at least 2.5 years to be elegible."- Sounds like I'm going to be on a tighter budget then I thought for awhile if I get in. :'(


----------



## bojangles (25 Feb 2005)

noreaga,

I also thought once you were done BMQ that you were a private. I didn't know anything about PAT. I did know that there are different courses that you have to take within your MOC to become fully qualified or I should say "more qualified" at whatever your trade is. These courses are called QL courses and they are numbered. So your first course is a QL1 and so on. If I am wrong....someone please correct me but this is my understanding from everything I have read on here so far.
The real question I want to know is .... If you are not a fully trained Private after Basic, then what are you and what they heck is your Pay rate???? To be honest, I am really worried now because I assumed I would be a Private after basic and that I could expect the salary according to the pay scale on the recruiting site. I cannot afford to live based on my debts for much less than that.

Bojangles

Bojangles


----------



## Munner (25 Feb 2005)

I'm not sure about reg force, but for reserver you are not a trained private until you have completed your BMQ, SQ, and BIQ. I think you may have to complete the same courses for reg force, but the courses themselves are longer.


----------



## mbhabfan (25 Feb 2005)

I think you start at private basic on the pay scale $24$$ per month and every year for the first three years you go up one level.  After three years you are a corporal.  This is just my understanding for the regular force, please someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ps387 (25 Feb 2005)

bojangles said:
			
		

> These courses are called QL courses and they are numbered. So your first course is a QL1 and so on.



I'm going to weigh in here. This is my understanding of things. The recruitment process is effectively the QL1, BMQ in a previous form was your QL2. Your initial MOC training is QL3. Applying those skills in your unit is your QL4 (I'm sure there's more to it than that) and around the time you are eligable for your Cpl's (around year 4 give or take...and of course there are exceptions for prior training, MP's for example) you would do you your QL5's. Someone in recruiting can correct me.

As for pay, I believe the payscale on the recruiting website (which will change effective April 1st anyway due to the raises being implimented) does not distinguish between Pte. trained and untrained. And the pay incentives...1, 2, 3...are more or less equivilant to years of service (again there are exceptions).


----------



## George Wallace (25 Feb 2005)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> I think you start at private basic on the pay scale $24$$ per month and every year for the first three years you go up one level. After three years you are a corporal. This is just my understanding for the regular force, please someone correct me if I am wrong.



Close.   You are a "Private Untrained" as soon as you join.   You raise one Incentive Pay Level every year, until there are no longer any more levels for that rank.   If you are not promoted, you remain at that 'highest' level for that rank.   You are not automatically promoted Cpl in the Regular Force after three years.   You must fill the proper criteria to be promoted, meaning that you have to have the proper amount of qualifications to be promoted.   It may be after three years, if you are a keener and all, and deserving, then you may receive an Advance Promotion, but there are no garrantees.   It may take longer, also.

GW


----------



## who980 (25 Feb 2005)

Just FYI, 

REF: CFAO 49-04 Annex A, Table 1 - Normal Promotion

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/049-04_e.asp

This will explain the Regular force promotions.

As well, http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/049-05_e.asp Annex A, Appendix 1 explains Reserve force promotions.

Hope this helps!
Ryan


----------



## bojangles (25 Feb 2005)

It sure does answer alot of my questions....Thanks a ton!!!  

Bojangles


----------



## noreaga808 (25 Feb 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I just took a look at the April 2005 monthly pay scale, the levels of pay scale for NCM aren't labeled as yearly like the Officers Pay scale but it seems safe to assume that it'll follow in the same suit. Just to show members of this board who can't find it I'll list it off here. Correct me if I'm wrong. Also, this is base pay not including incentives or allowances. 

Private
Year 1- $2421 per month=$29052 per year 
Year 2- $2960 per month=$35520 per year
Year 3- $3556 per month=$42672 per year


----------



## hiden_dangerous1 (28 Feb 2005)

could you be promted before your 3 years as a private if you have computle your required training and are very keen


----------



## who980 (1 Mar 2005)

hiden_dangerous1 said:
			
		

> could you be promted before your 3 years as a private if you have computle your required training and are very keen



No.  IAW with REF stated above (http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/049-04_e.asp) You MUST have at least 3 years service to be eligible for accelerated promotion to Leading Seaman/Corporal.  If for some reason you do not receive an accelerated promotion, you will automatically be promoted to Leading Seaman/Corporal after 4 years of service, in most cases. 

Ryan


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (1 Mar 2005)

To be honest, I am really worried now because I assumed I would be a Private after basic and that I could expect the salary according to the pay scale on the recruiting site. I cannot afford to live based on my debts for much less than that


Bojangles, The military(reg force) will not enlist you if they think your bills outweigh your income, otherwise you would become an administrative burden from day one.You must be prepared to live off private recruit pay for as long as it takes because as stated here before, there are lots of stepping stones and each pay level depends on different things.


----------



## bojangles (1 Mar 2005)

I was just speaking with someone who stated that she just finished her BMQ training and is currently making $2421/mth minus deductions. I can make it on this salary. I was just hoping it wasn't any less than that.

Bojangles


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

noreaga808 said:
			
		

> This is in regards to Reg Force. I was talking about a Private(Trained). I was under the impression that you were a single chevron Private once you complete your MOC training. Excuse my ignorance but what's the difference between a "QL3" and a "Trained" Private?
> 
> "As for Private (Trained) status, (one chevron), you need to have served at least 2.5 years to be elegible."- Sounds like I'm going to be on a tighter budget then I thought for awhile if I get in. :'(


I hear you on the budget part for sure.  I thought that I would be moved up in rank to Private faster then that.  (That is how much info the the recruiting center gives you) I really expected a pay jump to the next level at about a year in.  Darn


----------



## Clipse (9 Apr 2005)

You guys have to also remember that those incomes they show you on there are before taxes, and from what I have seen they do take a good peice of the cake as well.


----------

